# Alutech Plattformpedal Magnesium Erfahrung



## Wandlerin (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Alutechpedal

http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Pedale/CNC-Magnesium-Pedale::44.html

oder dem hier

http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Pedale/CNC-Plattformpedale::45.html

Vielen Dank und allen noch ein gutes und gesundes 2001


----------



## maxxis95 (5. Januar 2011)

sin beide recht 
gut der grip ist auch gut
und die weißen sind fast nicht kaputt zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselm_X (6. Januar 2011)

Sind wahrscheinlich gelabelte Wellgo-Pedale.
Zumindest die weißen erinnern doch sehr deutlich an die Wellgo MG-1 mit Titanachse.
Nix gegen das Pedal im Allgemeinen und gegen Alutech im Besonderen.
Aber das Ding kriegst Du auf dem freien Markt um 100 Euro billiger...

Grüße, Anselm


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Januar 2011)

Öhhm, schonmal in der Hand gehabt oder dir die Wellgo MG 1 angeschaut, unterschiedlicher gehts ja nicht mehr.
Das sind keine Wellgo. Eher HT-components. Und der Preis ist in der Stahl-version gar nicht soweit weg von  den Superstar components.


----------



## Wandlerin (7. Januar 2011)

Hab jetzt mal feste gesucht und tatsächlich bei Superstar die zumindest optisch gleichen gefunden. 

Bei den Chro-Mo-Achsen machts es nicht so viel aus, bei Titanachse wirds dann mehr.

Weiss jedoch nicht ob bei den Alutechs lagerungstechnisch modifiziert wurde, bzw. beim einkaufen und entsprechend labeln lassen noch sonstige Änderungen miteingeflossen wären (falls der hersteller tatsächlich Superstar wäre).

Ein Preisaufschlag wäre doch auch ganz normal, da ich von keinem Hersteller/Wiederverkäufer erwarten kann, dass dieser umsonst arbeitet. Von der Gewährleistung die er dem Endverbraucher geben muss mal ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Anselm_X (7. Januar 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Öhhm, schonmal in der Hand gehabt oder dir die Wellgo MG 1 angeschaut, unterschiedlicher gehts ja nicht mehr.
> Das sind keine Wellgo. Eher HT-components. Und der Preis ist in der Stahl-version gar nicht soweit weg von  den Superstar components.



Jau, stimmt, da war ich auf dem falschen Dampfer. Wollte keine Halbwahrheiten streuen, deshalb "big sorry".

Trotzdem sind die Dinger sch...teuer. Da würde es mir leid tun wenn ich irgendwo dagegen schreddere. Aber muss jeder selber wissen...

Grüße, Anselm


----------



## wildermarkus (27. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand mit den Pedalen Erfahrung?

http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Pedale/CNC-Plattformpedale::46.html

Gruß


----------

